# Painting an aluminum storm/screen door



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

Good morning, 

I want to re-paint an aluminum storm/screen door. The original door was brown aluminum, and it was painted white a few years ago. The paint has started chipping, and I'd like to give it a fresh coat. I plan on removing as much of the paint as possible, mostly by scraping it off with steel wool, or a plastic spatula of some sort. 

My question is, what kind of paint should I buy? Should I try and get a metal paint (like a Tremclad) or an oil or water based paint?

All feedback is greatly appreciated!

James


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Personally when we paint anything that's aluminum, siding, gutters, down spouts, doors, etc. We use a quality 100% acrylic latex, because that will not become brittle like an oil base and chip, it will also withstand more heat than oil, retain color longer, and not become chalky like an oil base paint. The important thing when painting anything aluminum is to clean it well removing any powder and/or chalkyness which is the aluminum that has become oxidized, use tsp or similar product, clean, rinse, prime any bare spots of aluminum with a bonding primer such as a DtM bonding primer (direct to metal) then apply two coats of a quality acrylic latex, also lightly hand sand the aluminum prior to cleaning.


----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the great response! :thumbsup::thumbup: 

Whats a TSP cleaner? any suggestions for a good DtM bonding primer?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

sbmfj said:


> Thanks for the great response! :thumbsup::thumbup:
> 
> Whats a TSP cleaner? any suggestions for a good DtM bonding primer?


TSP is trisodium phosphate, it is a common cleaner for paint prep. You can find it in any paint store, We always use Sherwin Williams DTM bonding primer


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rub your finger on the door. If the color comes off and is chalky, you need Emulsa-Bond. That is an additive you put in your first coat of paint.


----------

